# tree house just outside NOLA



## Brad-Odsal (Feb 13, 2012)

My friend found an abandoned tree house in the woods 15 min. outside of New Olreans in Chalmette. A bus ride down St. Claude into Arabi and then a 15 min. walk or I would say 30 min. bike ride.
Right now it is just a raised square wooden platform with each corner nailed to a tree with a support beam underneath and a ladder for access. The cool thing is there is still some left over wood and also another platform at the entrance to the woods. I was thinking of enclosing the bottom half and making a room, maybe even enclose the top half. Anyone is welcome to come and help add on to it or just chill, squat, party whatever just be cool and discreet.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 13, 2012)

I stay in Chalmette pretty often. Where's this said treehouse at?


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool, its in the woods behind the big park that is next to walmart. I can show you where it is if you are around.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh nice. Well when I pass back through ill have to check it out


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 19, 2012)

sounds cool. any pics?


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 19, 2012)

Brad-Odsal said:


> My friend found an abandoned tree house in the woods 15 min. outside of New Olreans in Chalmette. A bus ride down St. Claude into Arabi and then a 15 min. walk or I would say 30 min. bike ride.
> Right now it is just a raised square wooden platform with each corner nailed to a tree with a support beam underneath and a ladder for access. The cool thing is there is still some left over wood and also another platform at the entrance to the woods. I was thinking of enclosing the bottom half and making a room, maybe even enclose the top half. Anyone is welcome to come and help add on to it or just chill, squat, party whatever just be cool and discreet.


Super cool, you should draw a map and take a few snaps so we can check it all out.


----------



## DavidMD (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice. I live a few hours from NOLA so the next time I'm here I should explore around to find it. 

Some pictures would be cool. I'm wondering how high up the treehouse is.


----------



## Brad-Odsal (Feb 20, 2012)

its 10 x 10 ft wood platform raised about 8 ft of the ground. We put a 4 person tent on top of the platform. Sorry no pics, no camera. If anyone wants directions message me.


----------



## zaman_27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Brad, if i buy you a beer and weed,can you do me a favor and message me your cell phone number? coz I'm in san francisco right now, and there is a scheme called homeward bound which gives people free tickets to anywhere in the USA. bunt i need someone in new orleons to verify that they know me. PLEASE... i will help repair the tree house and make it real nice. bye.


----------



## keg (Feb 20, 2012)

thanks for telling the world.


----------



## tobepxt (Feb 20, 2012)

yeahhhh... probably would have been better to keep the exact location details to private messages


----------



## laughingisharder (Feb 20, 2012)

.....there is an edit option, and do you really think someone is going to infiltrate this website? Plus it's just a tree house...not even, just a bored in a tree, we should build these all over and stash gear around them with maps and pilgrimages to reach them. Eh eh


----------



## RVLG (Feb 23, 2012)

laughingisharder said:


> we should build these all over and stash gear around them with maps and pilgrimages to reach them.


Not a bad idea, really. It sounds like a fun way to travel. Treehopping:


----------

